# IUI FRIENDS PART 4



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

As this is a big post I'm starting a new thread, hoping Candy will lock the old one when she pops on.   Thanks Candy!

 Hello everyone.

Hurrah - what a lot of   to catch up on. Nice to see the friends thread so busy.  

Holly -   lovely to see you posting. Glad you all got there okay & Mr Claws is reunited with you. Very jealous of your lovely   Hope DH's job is going well & you get a lovely house & car sorted soon...  Oh, AND A PC!  

KJ - fingers crossed for DH's interview today. Hoping its fate he gets this one first - would be excellent to have him working close by, he'll be able to spend more time at home when you get your little family...  Poor Caleb with tummy upset - has he eaten any more bulls willies lately?   Hope you enjoyed your day to yourself.  

Julie - sweetheart, made me   when I read your post about telling your DH about redundancies. Is the news officially out yet? Must be hard keeping  when you know. I hope you both get a big FAT payout that will pay for tx & can walk straight into new and better jobs. 

Erica - any more news at your end? (No, not you Caroline - we've had all the news we need from YOUR end!  ) Any word on your test reults yet? You must be going out of your mind.... 

Jilly - I'm okay thanks. How's things with you sweetie?  You must be off on your hols soon aren't you?  

Starr -     not long now!!

Caroline -    and Shazia -     

CR - great to hear from you. Sounds like things have been manic. Glad you're okay & like the others I can't believe your pg is progressing so quickly. 

Perky -   for you. Wondered where you'd gone to. Hope you heard back from the clinic & all is okay....

Catwoman & Jess -  hope you're both okay....  

Jo - hope the d/r is going okay and you are not going too 

Moomin - great news on all those new follies!     for Thursday.

Struthie - glad all was okay at scan today....you're off again - hope this is the one! 

Congrats on 12 week scan Manda - brilliant news! 

Candy, Looby, AussieMeg, Kelly, Miss Jules, Sair, VIL & Moosey, Rachel, Cathy, Petal and anyone I've missed  -  

I was going to ask you all to choose which one of the three chocolate bars lined up on my desk I should eat with my cup of healthy green tea, but while I've been typing I've just scoffed the Picnic & the Frys Chocolate Cream and now feel   . AF arrived yesterday so I need my sugar.... will keep the Dairy Milk for tomorrow. 

I have my hospital appt on Thursday......hooray!  Not looking forward to the Sahara Desert test, but looking forward to moving forward if you know what I mean.... 

Love to you all....
Molly
x


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

good luck with your appointment on thrusday Molly... i love frys chocolate cream...hmmmmm hope you are ok thanks for the new thread xxxxxxxxxx p.s my end is ok at the moment


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

molly - get you starting new threads mrs clever  thanks for pm...
thats one of the reasons dh wants this job, so he can be home early enough in the evenings to do family stuff  he thinks it went well, he is the only person they're seeing, only poss stumbling block is the salary, but they know how much he wants, its up to them to pay him what he's worth - he told them they wont get anyone to do the job they want on the money they are currently offering so we shall see!! they've been trying to fill the post for ages... he'll know thurs.....

does anyone remember thirty-six, who had Immy? I'm sure she was filmed for a programme? she might be on this baby race programme?

kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thought you might like this...

Woman-to-Woman Encouragement

Someone will always be smarter. Their house will be bigger. They will drive a better car. Their children will do better in school. And their partners will fix more things around the house. So let it go and love you and your circumstances. Think about it. The prettiest woman in the world can have hell in her heart. And the most highly favored woman on your job may be unable to have children. The richest woman you know -she's got the car, the house, the clothes - might be heartbreakingly lonely.
So, love you. Love who you are right now. Tell yourself, "I am too blessed to be stressed." Be blessed ladies and pass this on to encourage another woman. "To the world you might be one person, but to one person you just might be the world." 
Send this to wonderful strong women you know. I did. Possibilities and miracles are one and the same.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Molly that was really good of you to start a new thread, locked the old one   sorry I have been dire at keeping in touch, but do think of you many times aday and will be more so Thursday.

Kim, that was lovely and very true x Fingers crossed for DH and this job, I don't remember 36 doing any tv, but hey worth watching just incase.

Holly i didn't see your post, but have seen the smiles you have left everyone in their posts

/waves to Julie and love to all


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

prob wouldnt know who she was anyway, as we've never seen her  unless at the end one of them has a baby called Immy, of course !!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Does this link work ? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=4392


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

This is a great thread - well done Molly & Holly!!!

Feel way behind with all the gossip!  We don't have Broadband at school so it's impossible to log on discreetly & I've got shed loads of school work to do at home at the moment - still half term soon, will be on here loads!

Please don't talk about Fry's Choc Cream - it's my all time favourite & I'm trying to shed some weight before next ivf in May/June.

Jilly - glad to see you are a Man Utd fan - I've been a huge fan since 1977 - yes, I know I live in Suffolk but Mum's family all come from Cheshire/Manchester area so I'm 4th generation fan!  I was at Old Trafford when they beat Ipswich 9 - 0!! Unfortunately I was with my then partner & best buddies in with the Ipswich fans!! They were all in tears!  

I do go & watch Ipswich & used to have a season ticket until ivf took hold of all my money!

Julie, soooooo sorry to hear about your job - have PMd you.

Catwoman - how are you? Not heard from you in ages!

KJ - puppy looks delicious!! Got a very cheeky face!  How's the adoption coming along?  We've just had a lovely new boy start school - he's had an horrendous past in London & he's been placed with carers in Suffolk.  He's a complete nightmare because he just craves attention & loves to make the rest of his class laugh, and is really wild!

I had to look after him while his teacher was in a meeting & he sat and read for me & we played cars on the car mat, he kept looking up at my with his huge brown eyes to check I was watching him! I could just have taken him home!

I think if the ivf doesn't work for us we will probably look very seriously at fostering. 


Right, must go & cook tea!  Big hello to everyone! This is a great thread!!

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hiya
Just a quickie. Clinic told me to think hard for three weeks and get back to them as apparently last August's blood tests show my egg quality will significantly deteriorate the longer I leave it.
Too tired to think now, but will be back and more coherent tomorrow.
Perky


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Girly Friends!

Sorry I didn't pop on this thread yesterday... time was of the essence...I HATE not having my own pc    Good news is that sis is away this week so I can dash over to her house or use one at the library next to the little house we are staying in.  

Jess - so fab to have you back and understand totally about not being able to get on with other things happening.  Be great to 'see' you during half term    Hope there will be good things to come soon for you both but if things don't go to plan then fostering sounds like a great option and with all your experience you'd be great at giving little someone(s) love and understanding.

KJ - hello most lovely!  Ugh about yucky flus the poor boys have.  Hope both will be feeling chipper soon as!  Got everything crossed for Thursday's interview!!  Sounds absolutely meant to be and really hope that it all works out beautifully.  How is the heffalump coming along now?  Thought of you on Saturday when in the car Keane came on.... "everything's changing...." us jumping up and down    ... and Talk is on all the time at the moment and now I keep remembering you skipping it on the way to the meet    Loved the words in your last post - so true 

Julie - I feel sure something better and brighter is on it's way for you both, it's just horrible timing and having to play the waiting game - again    Big  

Caroline - laughed and laughed at your botty bomb problem!!  Clench and squeeze, clench and squeeze    Hoping sore (.)(.) are all in a good cause!!     

Molly - oooohh sooooo hope your tests reveal something interesting and can enlighten us as to why you've had your Sahara thirst!!  Easily fixed and then Infinity and Beyond for you my sweets......!

Struthie - hunny, hoping this is the start of very good news    Good luck 
  

Manda - wow wonderful to hear from you!!  Thought we'd lost you!  Lovely news to hear all fabbie at your 12wk scan!!  Keep it up hunny, you're doing great 

Yes Erica - any news  I can't believe how incredibly patient you HAVE to be...!  Not good enough and thoroughly remiss!  As for job situation...?  

Perks - Hi there!  So sorry to hear the news you received.  I too was told that last year and my clinic have told me I must get going ASAP.  It's not something I feel like rushing into but I don't feel I have the choice.  Your situation is even more difficult and I really feel for you   We'll do our best to help you.

Big  to all the special girls not mentioned!!

Still feel like I'm in a spin but early days I guess so should take a few deep breaths and know it will sort itself out.  DH enjoyed his first day and was home before 5pm!  Heaven!  We had so much evening left we didn't know what to do with ourselves.  Think we're going to enjoy a new and more relaxed lifestyle.  Going to take him round the car yards tonite and..... the new series of Lost starts tonite!!  Yipeee!!  Aaah well after all we are almost a year behind with Corrie and Enders....  guess I'm going to have to sign up for that upholstery course I was promising myself!  

Didn't get a chance to tell you yesterday but I did have a melt down moment on Saturday    Think I was really tired and it caught up with me.  I was fed up of hearing about how wonderful my younger sister is at coping with things (she really soooooooo isn't) and it all came pouring out.  Think it was good for everyone all round and created a greater understanding of what has been going on in our lives for the past 5 years.  Not sure if it will help going fwd or not but we've put it all out there and can only see.

Right - better get on and see if I can find any sensational bargains on Trademe (NZ's equivalent to Ebay  )

Back tomoz I hope!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
H


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning everyone,
I've been awol a while as pc broke, but now back online faster than before, so watch out.
haven't really got up to speed with everyones news, but glad to see my old friends on this lovely new thread.
No news to report this end , trying naturally for a while, going to see cons next month.
will try and catch up on everyone and post later  
ali


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

All very exciting here, dh has just been offered the job he went for yesterday, at the salary he wanted and revised holiday  HURRAH!!   god its been a long haul, but we're finally there 

nice to see you Ali and welcome to our cosy little nest  

Holly, so nice to have you back hunnybunny  I'm glad you felt able to have a meltdown, by jove you needed to. i hope everyone is more supportive to you now and they stop harping on about your sis  greeneyes over your new relaxed lifestyle - that was what dh and i liked about NZ. have you had a BBQ yet? I have a new keane track in the car, and the words go 'then i open my eyes and its lovely daaaaaaa-ay' makes me think of you opening your eyes to NZ sunshine

one person in the house is still poo-ing and its on the kitchen floor so its not dh  (at least i hope not lol ) more rice today

gotta flyeeeeeeeeee

kj x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Girlies

Sorry I have been around much.  I seem to be really busy  (   I accidentally typed "I seem to have been really busty" - that'll be the day!) at work and then, having missed a few days I know it will take me ages to catch up etc.

Enough excuses!

Molly - good luck with the Sahara test.  You'll probably find yourself crawling across the ward saying "Water...water" and seeing mirages of waterfalls etc.    Hope it goes well and gives you some answers. x

Keemjay - Any news on DH's job?  I really hope he gets it at the salary he's worth.  Have you been to your first adoption meeting yet?  Oooooooooh - I've just seen your post - massive congratulations   - I'm delighted for you both. xxx

Candy - how are things?  Jacob seems to get cuter with every new pic!

********** - I'm so sorry about all the stress you're going through with work.  It's really horrible of them to give you no warning at all.  At least knowing now means you can keep your eyes open for new jobs before everyone else finds out what's going on.  Not much of a silver lining though    Moosey and I were in your neck of the woods at the weekend and I was gonna email you and see if you fancied hooking up for a coffee or lunch or something but then we ended up packing too much into one day so I couldn't.  We're down in Maidstone every now and then tho so maybe we could do it next time if you fancy it   and any other Kent based people too of course.

Jess p - hope things are going ok for you.  What stage are you at with the IVF?

Perky - sorry to hear what you've been told about your egg quality.  Are they encouraging you to start treatment sooner than you had wanted to?

Holly - Fab to hear from you.  You new chilled lifestyle sounds perfect to me (can I join you?)!  Sorry to hear that things caught up with you at the weekend but it's probably a good thing to let it all out.  Going through so much and still being an utter star to everyone on here is a lot to ask of anyone but you've done it and it's good that you've got some time now to focus on everything that's happened.

Hey Ali - glad you're back and hope you never need that consultant appointment.

 to everyone else.

I'm so happy it's   today that I'm wearing a top that is far too cold!!  I seem to have forgotten it's February so I am looking very summery except for the blue tinge and the goose pimples!!!

Love to everyone

Victoria
xxx

PS - Molly - I can't get Fry's chocolate cream out of my head now........


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Real quickie as I just got in to work! 

The woodburning stove's been belching smoke all week and we had to let it go out last night as it was dangerous (we didn't want to be found dead in our bed!  ) So this morning we took it all apart & it needs a new back plate so DP has driven about 60 miles to pick one up. I had to collect my car from garage after service & then called into Sainyberry's on the way back to pick up something for lunch. So at last here I am....

Just have to say....
                       
Congratulations to Mr KJ (not sure I should reveal his name!) on getting the great job!
             

Will catch up properly later....  to KJ, Julie & anyone else online!

Love Molly
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

What great news to cheer us all up on a Wednesday afternoon, well done Mr Kim     

Thx VIL all is good this end thank you, going to meet Caleb Friday if Kims still up for it   looking forward to furry cuddles.

Holly so glad you let it out you have been so very strong and people need to know that ! 

Molly what a busy morning  

Love to all


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there  Friends 

Sorry I keep going AWOL.  Trying to focus on other things and be "normal" for a while, but I definitely haven't forgotten the IUI girls.

Holly - So glad you've all arrived safely.  I'm very jealous of your sunshine too - although we have had a rare glimpse of the sun here today.  Maybe going into "meltdown" will actually be positive thing and help your family understand.  I hope this is the start of a very happy new chapter in your life.  

KJ - I'll let you know when we are next your way for "picture pick up".  I'm trying to decide where to put them - probably in our bedroom I think.  Congratulations to DH too - brilliant news.

Moomin - Sorry to hear you've had a worrying few days - I hope all is back on track now.  I have my appointment with Dr G for March so am looking forward to hearing what he has to say then.

Jess - Good to see you back.  Hope all is well in lovely Suffolk.  I have to admit to being an ITFC fan (and DH is Man Utd fan - being born in South London what do you expect?!!) so I remember the humilation at Old Trafford very well!!

Julie - So sorry everything has been so crappy for you recently.  You sound such a lovely person that I'm sure that lots of other companies will want to snap you up though.  Good luck.

Molly - Very naughty talking about Fry's chocolate cream's.  I love them and want one now  , but am supposed to be on a diet.  Not fair!

Candy - Hope all is well with you and the very cute Jacob.  A belated happy birthday too.

Hi to Erika and Jilly - the naughty twins    - I don't think this thread would be the same without your banter.  Sorry to hear you've been having a hard time too Erika, and Jilly, I really admire how brave you have been.

Hi to everyone else as well - hope everything is good with you all.  


Nothing much to report from me - trying really hard to keep going to the gym and eat healthily, but it is soooooo boring!!  I love my food too much.  I do keep reminding myself of the benefits of being healthy though.

I read a really good article in Top Sante today, written, much like Catwoman's article, by someone who has been through IVF and I really identified with so much of it.  It was good to see FF got a mention at the end too.  

Better get back to work I guess.

Love to you all

Rachel xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

trying a late pop-in to see if i can catch holly but no luck 

been over to my mums to celebrate sis b'day - watched Finding Neverland which was really good 

dh is a very happy  - we've had some bubbles to celebrate tonight too  he starts in 2 weeks

Caleb was a star at his class today, did everything very well, and wasnt tooo naughty  he's made a friend called Monty  crossing fingerd for a poo-free floor in the morning. having him chipped tomoz....

nighty night


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

aaahh mega quickie as on cafe net.  Just a MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS to MR KJ!!!!  Sooooo happy for you both!  Best news and you both deserve it!  Happy days here they come!  Biggest xx's to you both!!

Julie -huns - things are sounding good - good luck angel!

Molly - good luck today!!  Lookin fwd to hearing back how it went and thanks for lovely pm  

Having a good giggle about VIL's bustiness  

Back tomoz.......  to everyone.
H xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

Just a quickie to say well done to mr kj ...really pleased for you both xxxxxxxx
Good luck today Molly...do you get some answers today hope so....
thanks for the tip Holly worked a treat !!!!   i'll be back later xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi Julie ...yeah i'm ok thanks..have you heard anything from the clinic yet     xx
Aliday so good to 'see' you yesterday ....hope you are alright...been thinking of you lately.... xx
Holly did your tip last night...worked well almost like gulping    xx
Petal where are you?? will try and do pm today promise...xxx
Hi Erica how are you ?xx
Jilly.....KINGA ...should make you smile xx
Victoria... i'm also near maidstone.... just off the a2 is it?? (can you tell i don't drive??) about 15 mins from bluewater.... you are both welcome to knock on my door anytime xx
Jess good to 'see you back.... good luck with your next round of treatment xx
Perky you gone again? xx
Hi Catwoman....where are youuuuuu? xxx 
Hello Candy hope you are well xx
Molly i caught up with you     xx
KJ once again well done to mr kj.... my dh was out of wqrk for 3 months just after we got married.... quite a worrying time xxx
well not having the 'best' day ...got some pinky stuff this am so although i'm not singing...i'm thinking its over..... dh was quite upset... irionic thing is not due to test till 14th, af's been all over the place since m/c... but this month she's arrived bang on the date she was due !!!!she could have waited till tomorrow    ..hey ho catch you later xxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

thanks Julie... i feel for dh... but think we both know what we want (think i've said this before) and its the opposite of each other.... i mean he wants to try iui again and i want to stop.... we can tell ds we tried our best .... need to move on !!! i am cross with the clinic on your behalf..they are really quick to get those invoices out !!!xxxxxxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

yeah..tried that after a few   and i said didn't want to loose anymore...he said the only way he can guarantee i wouldn't is by having the 'snip' ...... so it didn't go well


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning All

Sorry not been very good at keeping up with this thread! Bad Starr   Been reading but not getting round to posting!!

KJ great news all round for you. Well done Mr KJ good on you for sticking out for what you know you're worth!!  Caleb  good boy for puppy classes. Hope there's no mess this morning. x

Molly ooh dangerous stove!! We really don't want you dead in your bed either! Glad you got it sorted. Good luck for the sahara test. How long do you have to be 'in drought' for ?? 

Julie any news yet?? Are you gonna stick to the same kind of job or look for someting new?

Caroline.... it's not over yet!! Positive thinking till you know. Then you'll be better placed to make decisions for the future.  xx

Holly  a meltdown is often the best way to move forward!!  I always feel better after i loose it. Glad to see tht you and dh are getting much more time together xx

Vil busty eh!! You will be soon..... hope you, jackie and bubs are all well.

Cathy. Ta for the pm's made me smile. How's that bump of yours doing....? 

Candy enjoy cuddles with caleb----> me very jelous   have  a lovely time. 

Rachel glad to hear from you. I think we all need time out  sometimes xx

Moomin just read on the other thread that thinks look ok for you xx

Struthie how's you??

Jess Welcome back xx

Erika and Jilly no football jibes lately..... you're slacking girls !!

Love to everyone else..

Well i'm on my way.. 1st d/r injection done this morning. I've cut out caffeine, got loads of vitamins.. as per Candy's list on the iui giude and am trying to eat well and stay calm and positive. Start that rollercoaster........  

Off for some retail therapy  xxxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

Good Luck Starr hope it all goes well..like the stay calm bit  
OK its offical Jilly you are mad...... guess what postman knocks on my door..... massive huge envelope (got excited) had to sign for it....whats inside 14 large and 14 small corks  thanks babe really made me smile xxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

I know what you mean Julie... i'd really like to try something new but when i've looked into it it's much harder. Keep going girl. they'd be mad not to want you !! x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning lovelies 

Julie -   with job applications & you're right to start now. I'm off to catch up with my pm's after posting on the threads so will pm you this afternoon.  yesterday was hectic & there are constant interruptions regarding the redundancy situation   
Molly - Naughty girl, sounds like you've started a choccie feast   Wishing you lots of luck for your appt today, hope you get your  answers   
Kj - Massive     to Mr Kj fab news & hopefully a turning point for you both. Hope Caleb is better today & give him a cuddle from me for being such a good boy in class.    for next week.
Jilly - I read in the newspaper yesterday that Man Utd are thinking of changing the name of the ground. I was hoping   that you would put a bid in & thought that "Poops' Park" could be an option    
Jess - Oh no someone for Jilly to play with   We are hoping to do IVF/ICSI May/June so we might be   buddies.
Holly - It's really great to have you back   glad you are settling in ok & more quality time with dh sounds just perfect.
Ali - Nice to "see" you  welcome aboard the friends thread.
Caroline - Hope you haven't popped out again   Don't give up til the fat lady sings mate & I'm not singing   Hoping the show is something else   
Perky -   hope you had a good sleep & feel able to make your tough decisions.
Rachel - I'm the good twin   Did you know that Jilly dances like   & this  Don't ever invite her to a disco!! Like you I'm on a diet & exercise not easy is it. 
Petal -   hope you're ok.
Catwoman - Where are you? Hope you're ok   
Jo - You ok brummie bird?   hope the stims are going ok.
Starr -   with down regging. I was told 2-3 weeks I think it depends on your clinic & response to the drugs.

Lots of love to all not mentioned.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie -      things are sounding positive on the job front hunny. 
Caroline - Bet you were so excited   when you saw your parcel.
Jilly - You never let me down mate & really are truly "off it"    That's the sort of thing I'd do by the way   

Erica.xx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning girls,
big   to everyone.

Good luck Julie with job hunting, you gotto go with your dreams   

fab news  about  Mr KJ ,  

Good luck on this rollercoaster Starr    

 to Caroline , you're often in my thoughts hunny . Take your time , its very hard to let go. There are too many what ifs 
Hope the pinky loss is not  xxx

Hi, to Erika , Jilly, Molly, Holly ,Candy, VIL , Struthie and Rachel and to anyone else I've missed, I'm still trying to get up to speed so please forgive any omissions
ali


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Put a couple of piccies in the gallery of me and some new friends at disney last week!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie   have just sent you pm. Should be around more now   
Ali - It takes us all ages to catch up so don't worry boy this lot   

Just a quick catch up on my news...........................

My sister got told Tuesday that she's in remission      it was an agressive form of cancer but they are happy they've taken it all away. She hasn't got to have chemo, has got an appt in 6 mths & she has to do fortnighly checks for any lumps, bumps changes in moles etc. Any change & she has been promised to be seen within a week  Her scar is healing, it's a big piece of calf that they removed but it doesn't matter. She has handled the whole situation so well, I can't believe how strong she has been & I'm so very proud of her.

DF has been told he will definately get his extended leave they are just discussing for how long   It's looking they will grant it until December so that's great news & gives us more than enough time for our next tx. It's another hassle out of the way & I get him for longer   

As for my work situation, they keep changing their minds   about who is getting made redundant & when. I have been told that my job is safe   but I'm loosing 3 out of my 5 girls   The atmosphere is tense, moral is low & it's awful to work in as you can imagine. The girls are friends as well as work colleagues so the next 2 months are going to be very hard (they are looking at finishing them at the end of March). Alot seems to have happened in the last 2 weeks, I'm mentally exhausted but feel like I've reached a turning point & more importantly a   one. 

Erica.xx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi All

Phew...have just about caught up with the other thread, so will try & catch up with all you lovelies on here later.

  

Jo
xx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

*HUGE BIRTHDAY WISHES TO THE LOVELY CAROLINE. * 

Hope you are being spoiled rotten honey bun. Enjoy your day!!!

Loads of love

Shazia xxxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Happy Birthday to Caroline 
Julie - good luck with the job hunting.
KJ - congratulations to Mr KJ on the job.
Good luck for today Molly
Welcome back Holly & Jess
Erika - great news on your sister
Starr - good luck with the d/r
Jillypops - have a rest - poor you.

 to everyone else.

Just a quick update with us. As some of you may know we were looking into adoption but our initial meeting didn't go to well & we were told not to bother filling in the forms as we wouldn't be accepted after deciding against this we completed the forms & sent them off (this was in September). Much to our surprise we got a letter back confirming we have been accepted & we have been allocated a social worker and our home visit is next Thursday(16th)  Complete & utter mad panic here, spent the weekend telling family & close friends what we doing as we never expected to things to move quite this quick.


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

thanks.... not something i want to shout about at my age......one present so far a huge envelope with the biggest writing..... and 28 corks.....    so glad the postman didn't have x ray vision !!! ....getting presents from dh tonight.... and takeaway whopppeee.... 
Erica so pleased about your sister and you dp's extension ohh err mrs!!!!it must be very hard going into work at the moment !! 
thanks Ali xxxx
had luch with a friend and got in laws coming tonight !!! better go.... thanks for thebirthday wishes !!! as i said not the best day to get a bfn !!! that's life i guess !!!!! 
Good luck with your home visit on the 16th Bunbun xxx well done xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie - Hoping everything sorts itself out for you soon too   these things are sent to try us but just make us stronger & more determined in the long run.
BunBun - Wishing you lots of      for your social worker visit on the 16th. Please keep us posted, I'm sure you'll be fine   
Jilly - Aaaaah that was quite a sweet post, you ok? Did you like my idea for Old Trafford, think the name I thought for you was fab Poops Park   I might be the older twin but I'm also the better behaved   
Caroline -   to you,  to you,  dear Carolinnnneeeeeeee,  to you   Have a great day. By the way, I believe Jilly sent you small & large corks hope you only needed to use the small ones   

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Julie - understand how you feel at work, I was so like that when we were told that we were all going to be made redundant... they told us in the May and closed our office in the November - 6  months they dragged it out for!

Jilly - How are you doing Hun?


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Jilly - constantly knicker checking now though as don't want it to happen again, if it does the treatment will be abandoned


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Julie - Boredom was an understatement towards the end, as they took all our work away from us, so there just to help cover the phones.... have never read so many magazines and drunk so many cups of coffee.  Looking back redundancy was the best thing as I love my new job and they are so understanding about the treatment side of things.  

Things do have a habit of working out ok..


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jilly - love the link, have jumped about 6 foot in the air and DH is laughing at me!!!!!!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Happy Birthday Caroline.......Hope dh brings you lots of lovely pressies...


Erika glad things are looking up for you xx 

Jilly    right back at ya! 

Bun bun great news!! Good luck for the home visit. Keep us posted x

Retail therapy was good... shoes/jeans/tops/nice smellies hmm

Love to all xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

I was waiting for something to surprise me but still jumped out of my skin. !!


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh no you don't Jilly....not before I get chance for this......

A Leeds fan, an Arsenal fan and a Manchester united fan escape from prison. They ran for miles until they came upon an old barn where they decided to hide in the hayloft and rest. When they climbed up, they found three large sacks and decided to climb into them for camouflage. 
About an hour later two police officers came into the barn. The sergeant told the constable to go up and check out the hayloft. When he got up there the sergeant asked him what he saw and the constable yelled back, "Just 3 sacks." 
The sergeant told him to find out what was in them, so the constable kicked the first sack, which had the Leeds fan in it. He went, "Woof", so the constable told the sergeant there was a dog in it. 
Then he kicked the sack with the Arsenal fan in it. He went, "Meow", so he told him there was a cat in it. 
Then he kicked the one with the scum fan in it, and there was no sound at all. So he kicked 6 more times, and finally the scum fan said, “Potatoes".


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello All

I have a few days worth to catch up with on the thread, so sorry if I have got anything wrong or miss anyone off.

Hi Caroline - firstly    and I hope that AF stays away   xx

Hi Perky - thinking of you - I'm sure you'll make the best decision for you. We'll all be here to support you no matter what you decide xx

Hi Erica - I was just about to be nice to Jilly until I saw her last post about Villa v. Man Utd   - some people!!!    ...... and Jillypoops Arthur Daley, whose hiding behind coat-tails now? Running to Moomin Terry for support  ......

Hi Julie - hope the job hunting is going OK xx 

Hi KJ - great news on DH's job, really pleased for you both. I hope Caleb is over his runny tummy. My cat has had one too....just need to get rid of it before visitors arrive tomorrow  xx

Hi Molly -  how did the appt go today? xx

Hi Holly - , how is the sunshine life today? xx

Hi BunBun - congrats on the adoption acceptance & good luck for the home visit xx

Hi to Rachel, Aliday, Struthie, Petal, Starr (love the Disney pics) & all.

Love
Jo
xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jo PLEASE BE NICE TO JILLY  OR         

Don't stress me out now, or you will have my DH to answer to!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

without wanting to sound like a 4 year old.....she started it


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I think I am going to back out of this one........ don't need the stress at the moment!!!!!!!!


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Jilly was going to send you a lovely message until you called Liverpool fans scum!!!!!!!!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

my my you lot have been busy today  some of us were working 

Erika fab news about your sis. not so fab about work atmosphere 

Happy Birthday caroline  

nothing much to report this end, dog all chipped and anal glands emptied ewwwwwww - cost a tenner for that pleasure 

been out and bought our potatoes and onions ready to plant next month, am feeling very springlike 

off out this eve with our bestest friends steve and tracey to celebrate dh's new job, going to our fav restaurant, yum yum 

and tomoz the lovely Candy and J are coming visiting 

laters hunnies
kj x


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hello Ladies
Another quickie tonight. One of the kids at work went for me and snapped my glasses in half. Bummer . I'm so short sighted and couldn't even see the door handle to get out! I managed to get some emergency disposable contact lenses from a local optician, but they're not my usual script and feel a bit itchy. Just got home and am desperate to get them out, so will be back when I'm suitably specced out again. As you can see from my pic, I have my own contact lenses too, but they're daily disposables and have run out. Oh I sound like such a scatterbrain.
Hectic days ahead. We're going to a gay wedding tomorrow evening and on Saturday are teaching our second course. DH is swimming tonight (knees on the mend) and I've been giving him some extra physio too 
So, no personals again, but I do love you all heaps.
Except I do of course want to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY CAROLINE  
Perky


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Aaah poo - missed you online tonite KJ  Felt v special reading your post about you staying up so late to try and catch me yesterday. What a hunny you are  Hope you've had a lovely evening out with Tracie and Steve celebrating. You all deserve it. BTW is Steve's recovery going well? Caleb sounds like he's doing well and lets hope his B.U.M clears up now! Thank god I wasn't eating my breakfast when I read that...!

Jilly - do you ban football strips in your pub? I'm thinkin we might have to ban them on the FF site  How are you doin anyway? Laughed at Caroline's parcel!! What are you like!!!

Julie - I'm so with you on the experience v lack of front. It's so irritating. How do you ever get to learn anything new if no one wants to employ people who don't have 100% of the skills? It makes no sense as people get bored and lose interest and then are less willing to do the job as efficiently as they normally would or could. OK Í'll get off my soap box now  Just know that you will be snapped up and it's sounding really positive about having your CV passed on already. Good luck hunny    Hmmm not good about clinic not getting back to you... wonder if it's cos Mr W is away and Mr R wants to talk to him....

Perky - poor you, my little blind bat friend  I know it's no joke, must be horrendous and the contacts sound really annoying. Hope the breaking of your specs wasn't intentional...by small person...!

Caroline - firstly Happy Birthday hunny    hope you've had a good day  Also hope that it's not AF... and it's the other... I don't want to give up hope yet, it's too soon and if it's the pinky coloured stuff it really could be possible. Keepin em crossed    

Bunbun - what a long way you've come and a happy end result! So happy for you!! Keep us in the loop and good luck with it       

Blimey Starr - sounds like a good old spend up! Well done!!

Molly - so can't wait for your next post to hear about how it went. I know you probably won't get any results yet but it will be interesting to hear the preliminaries. And OMG about you and the fire!! How terrible would that have been  So pleased you've got it sorted and we can all rest in the knowledge that you are safe in your bed 

Hey lovely Jess P for when you are on your half term 

Have just posted on the other thread but thought I'd copy in here too

AF pains today but that's ok as I'm wanting my cycle to get back to normal. I haven't had anything properly since the ectopic and with my appointment at the new clinic next month it's important that I have some idea of where things are at. I've driven past the clinic a couple of times and it looks really nice.... I'm just not sure I'm going to agree with their protocol after the good care I had in the UK. Aaaah well can only wait to see.

Rental property is at a premium here at the moment and I'm going a bit  thinking about it. We have to be out of the little house at DH's work by the end of the month as another person is relocating and needs to use it. Mr Claws desperately wants to go outside but the road is too busy for a country cat with no road sense  Pressure is on from him to find somewhere quiet! We went to a car auction last night which was quite fun. We didn't bid but we got a good feeling of how it all works and hopefully there will be something for us next week. Don't know what has happened to the weather but there has been more rain here in the past few days than they have had in the past few months - typical! MIL is already irritating me and she's a four hour drive away (still too close). She spoke to DH the other night and asked 'has Holly got a job yet?'' We have only been here a week! Fortunately my lovely loyal DH said No and I don't expect her to either as she is looking for somewhere to live and a car at the moment. Ugh! I can see us coming to blows soon. Still has never inquired about how I am after 01/01/ or for that matter how DH feels... Why oh why did I have to get the MIL from Hell

OK - better post and look for places to live, cars and jobs...

Biggest loves to you all and for the record - I'm missing you all like crazy even tho I'm logging on... you all feel very far away 

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Aaaah Jilly - so nice that I've caught you online.  Makes me feel less far away bless ya    Yes it does leave you in limbo doesn't it.  I was determined not to think about it though and think it paid off as she's arrived.  Hope yours sorts itself out soon too.  We all need a plan to move fwd with and those sentiments go right back to you too my sweet ^heart^

Oooh and couldn't possibly lose our rankings so good thinking super Jillypopsoxs and no bollockings necessary  

xxx
H


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hello everyone

holly-hi,nice to see you back on 

just wanted to pop on to say happy birthday to caroline,tried to send you a pm but it is full,hope you had a good day

juile-hi lovely

sorry not been keeping up with all that has been going on,been off with the flu and god have i been ill.started tuesday and feeling alittie better tonight,can now breath out of one side of my nose now just 

hi,jilly,moomin,jo9,perky,starr,molly,candy,sorry will do some more personals tomorrow.

bunbun-great news

got to go now my eyes are watering again 

luv petal b


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

sorry petal...about to empty it.....         
hi Holly sorry about you dreadful mil ...i got a good one but it was third time lucky ...don't suggest you do that !!!!! we could do with the rain ...send a bit over here    saw a few programmes thought you would have been interested in..one called alternative medicine...this week looking at herbal alternatives..very interesting ..... weird you not having the same weather as me..... its bleedin cold here ..... how's dh job going ? my auntie (shazia's mil) is going to nz for about 3 weeks.... they fly out 17th feb...... she hates flying and is dreading it ...not the nearest place to go !!!!! anyway going to post this and hopefully caught you...what time is it there ? loads of love c x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey Caroline!

It's 12.20pm on Friday afternoon here right now.  Your poor Auntie flying all this way and hating it.  Hope the summer comes back so the journey is worth it for her!  We had a mere flying here... got to CHCH and couldn't land due to fog - OMG!!  SO NOT what you need at the end of a long haul flight.  We had to go to Auckland and wait for it to clear and then come back again.  My lovely sisters had got up at 4.15am to meet us on time only to be told to go home and come back again!

Ooh that is a series I was watching in the UK.  I saw the one on accupuncture - facinating!!  Would love to see the one on herbals.  Also missing Child of our time.  Loads of tv on here that I've seen already so think I'll give it all a miss until next year when we catch up with what you are getting.  

Jess - blimmen eck - Emmerdale is 2 yrs and one month behind!! Tricia is in hospital - can you believe that!!   

Jilly - it's almost last orders!

Petal - hi lovely  hope your cold clears up soon - bless you  

H xxxxxxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

right off to bed...looks like af has got me..... oh well i never did seem to get to the test stage...... thanks for the corks Jilly i'll use one tonight for luck    .... you using big writing again....it was the biggest envelope ever!!!!!!!  had a good day loads of good stuff...dh went to the £ shop !!!!! oh and m&S   night thanks for the birthday wishes...7 years away from the big 50 yipppeeeeeee .....night xxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

awww caroline  I'm sorry


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Ohhh no Caroline - was and continue to be still hoping...  Big   hunny.

xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oooh i'm having one of THOSE mornings..got up early to get some things done before Candy and J come..most important was taking a dvd player back to tesco's, and chose first thing this morning cos they get their delivery of gluten free pitta breads on a thurs night and they run out very fast! BUT got there and couldnt get refund on the dvd player cos i couldnt find my card - very mysterious, was racking my brains wondering where on earth i'd left it and worried that it had been stolen. could only get 2 packs of pittas cos had hardly any cash (i was planning to buy about 8 packs as they are so diffucult to get hold of) so came home with dvd player  and phoned sainsburys where i last used my card on tues. hurrah yes it was handed in but they had to destroy it at the end of the day for security  b*gger it!! now have to wait 5-7 days for new card. what a pain in the @rse
sorry just had to rant about that

had a nice meal out last night, was stuffed but managed to squeeze in a delicious rhubarb creme brulee 
tried to chat to holly last night in chat room but couldnt get in,  poo poos. hope your having a nice sleep hun 

right better get on, happy crunchie friday everyone 

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Poops
I wasn't quiet yesterday   some of us work for a living you know   
Can't wait to come to Dalton & walk into your pub wearing my Villa shirt    
No Villa haven't beaten Man U, but we didn't loose to Blackburn either   
And I love Liverpool fans I've got mates who live there so  &  (on behalf of Shazia)

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie - Morning fruit  how are you today? Not being   to work is totally understandable I felt like that when it happened to me. Something better & brighter is just around the corner   Did you have something yummy at grandmas last night? As for me & Jilly being funny.........well I'm funny as in comical, she's funny as in   & looking   
Kj - You were working like me yesterday   & wasn't there alot of chat. Still, we must hold onto our position. Glad you had a lovely night  & have a fab day with Candy & Jacob. Bummer about your card   Have started the book, was laughing by page 2!!
Starr - Retail therapy sounded great  
Jilly - I like the name Poops Park so will put a bid in on your behalf   
Petal -   hope your flu clears up soon.
Holly -    to your MIL. House & car hunting is priority especially if you have got to be out by the end of the month silly bint, then job hunting can begin.  in finding all 3. In case you missed my post, my sis is in remission   bestest news!
Jo - Potatoes   Jilly grows them in her field, maybe that's why she supports them   
Moomin -    for you but    for picking on Jo & then threatening to bring DH in. I'll have to bring DF in & HIS army.....................bet you're scared now    
Caroline -   hope it isn't af mate, thinking of you   
Molly - How did yesterday go? Is no news good news, hope so    

 Perky, Rachel, Struthie, Aliday & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie   
Yes darling how very rude of them, don't they understand priorities   
Do you think   off I'm trying to mail my friend would offend   

Treacle.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Erica - you don't scare me ..... to be honest I don't have the energy today..... feeling


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Moomin 
Jilly would scare you, have you seen her     
Chin up poppet, easy to say I know but we are all here right behind you   
You've had such a rollercoaster & this whole tx journey is so very very hard. Stay positive, it will all be worth it when your dream comes true   
Take it easy, chill out & enjoy that book & lots of     for tomorrow of course.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly - Apologies   of course you knew about my sis, I've just read the other thread, you keep up to speed with everything, so  for me..........ooh I quite liked it so I'll have another one    I don't know where to post anymore   I should be here as I'm inbetween treatments but I'll be doing IVF/ICSI so feel I should be on the other thread too. Trying to keep up with both but obviously not doing too well!!
Julie - Going off to read pm after this so thank you in advance    (unless of course you've told me I'm fat & ugly or something   )
Jilly -  field,  sheep (we know you've got one don't we. What about Larry) &  potatoes. Even bigger  for Villa I AM going to turn up at your pub one weekend wearing one & won't tell you I'm coming   Will sort out date, might pm you, might not    

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

No piccies on computer (thank God   )
If you've got a photo phone I could send you one but it might give you nightmares   
Anyway you're gorgeous as are your pics in the gallery. Think I'll send you one of someone else & just pretend


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly -     

What you laughing for Julie if you think I'm an angel


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jilly and Erica - I think we should all see some photos of you so that we can judge for ourselves!!!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

We've already got photos of each other Moomin so believe me we know what we are talking about


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie & yes like you I am an   

Good to see you  AT Jilly rather than WITH Jilly I'm happy with that


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

hello everyone

Bloody hell it has to really busy on this thread.  I am glad to see it has bacause when i was last on, it was very quiet - or it might be down to the affect I have on everyone  

Ok it has taken me ages to read up on what is going on so here goes:

Jess P - I am really sorry to hear that you are a Man U fan - somebody has to do it!  Just wondering if there are any Arsenal fans out there?  Don't start about our season and Sol Campbell ok?  We just thought we would allow the amateurs to have a good season this year! 

Kim - Belated congrats on you dh's job.  Hope caleb's anal glands are ok - we had the same problem with one of our cats.  They apparently got blocked and she had severe constipation.  It was great seeing that on an x-ray after I had my lunch I tell you!

CK6 - Sorry to hear about your negative test.  I hope things work out for you and dh and you can talk through what you want to do next.  We will definetely come knocking on you door when we are next down or up in Kent. 

Starr - Look at you with your retail therapy!  I am very jealous - my retail therapy yesterday was to buy cat food that my cats won't turn their noses up at!  Good luck with your IVF cycle and I hope the d/r is going as planned.  Also hope the people at Homerton are being good to you.  

Julie - Sounds a nightmare what has been happening at your workplace.  Good luck with the job applications.  Will be great to hook up with you as well!

Erika - Your job sounds a nightmare as well - fingers crossed it will resolve itself one way or another soon.  Glad to hear your sister is in remission as well - it does sound like you have had a heavy time lately.  Make sure you find time to chill out and stuff.

Bunbun - Good luck with the Social workers visit.  

Holly - Nice to hear you are doing ok in NZ - good luck with your first appointment.

Sorry if I missed anyone out.  I haven't got much to say really because I have been a bit hungover this morning and my voice sounds like gravel or that Madge Bishop from Neighbours (remember her?).  We went out last night and for some inexplicable reason I decided to have a pint of lager.  After finishing the pint, I then remembered I am a gob****e on lager and shifted to red wine with my meal.  I only had two glasses and thought I was fine.  I was until we dropped off our friends and VIL then told me this morning about my scintillating conversation on the drive home (that takes 1.5 hours)!  

Whilst VIL was driving home I talked about how it would be nice to be a stargazer, made her look at 3 planes in the sky whilst she was driving on the M11 - why I do not know why!  I then started telling her all the possible nick-names our cats could have and then obsessed about the bloody clouds!  I have a sneaky suspicion that red wine does strange things to me.  We once went out to France with VIL's family and I drank red wine there and had a complete black out for at least 2 hours of my life.  I remember the begining where I was happily scoffing brie and bread and I remember the end of the night going off to bed, but anything in between is a mystery.  They told me later that I had them all looking at the stars, pointing out the plough to them!  To top it all one of their neighbours is called Madame La Rue and I apparently decided to shout out how we should all call her Danny La Rue instead.  

Blimey, I don't know what gets into me when I have red wine.   

Take care
Jackie xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Moomin
Like Jilly said she doesn't normally look like that. Once she had trapped him she took the mask off      

And I loved the wrinkle cream, I now have a   like a new born baby!!


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

i actually meant that I am a gob****e on lager - not a gobpoop or whatever I mis-typed!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jackie or should I say Madge   
Sounds like you had a great night  & you are very entertaining on red wine. Glad all is well with you & VIL.

You didn't mis-type, when you type certain naughty words they get changed, words like sh*t or b*tch it cracked me up a treat when I first did it.

Somehow poop just doesn't have the same inpact does it   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Best of luck Julie it's not easy but have a lovely cuddle & grab some


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Found it Jilly - some how I imagined you as being blonde - don't ask me why.

Erica - Where is your picture now?

Team leader from work has just called, oh my god, she was fine about me being signed off for 3 weeks if EC goes ahead, but 2 people have not turned up so mega short staffed.  She told me the last 2 days she has given me as time owed... phew, but the next 3 weeks will be unpaid apart from SSP...... no money in March then, will have to bash the credit card or overdraft!!!!!

Taken some paracetamol and am starting to feel human again..... spotting has stopped for the moment to.... daren't move at the moment!!!


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Thats great news Julie!  Some company will grab you soon!  Well done on 'doing your duty' bit and seeing the baby - its hard and sometimes people are just so rubbish being sensitive.  Saying that it is really difficult in work situations when everyone else in office is doing something, that you feel obliged to do.

Its done now.

Jackie x

p.s. my hangover is going now - you should have seen me earlier trying to do the monthly salaries here and squinting at the paperwork.  It got sorted in the end!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie - Great news about Tuesday matey  & well done with baby situation.

Moomin - No pictures of me on the site, lucky for you   Me & Jilly just texted each other one, thought she was ok until I zoomed in   Your team leader sounds great with time off   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Right girls time to say    & wish you all a fab weekend.

I've got alot on this afternoon so it's time to log off   

Love &   

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

You have a good one to       

If EC is on Monday (in my dreams) - then Kelly is my text buddy!!!


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Hey moomin

I meant to say, 'good luck' with your ec.  I will keep my fingers crossed for you.  How many follicles/eggs do you have?

I am sssssssssssoooooooooooo bored at work.  I might go off and smell some magic markers to keep me awake til 5pm


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thank Moosey

As far as I can remember from my scan yesterday I have approx 12 on one side and about 8 on the other but some of these are too small to do anything.... have another scan tomorrow... hoping for EC on Monday or Tuesday - but have had a big bleed this week so taking each as it comes.

Love the smell of the marker pens!!!

Moomin
xxxx

PS  DH says hi to!


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Candy & KJ are obviously having a great time  together today (and Holly's asleep!  ) so I've made a new thread...

Follow me.... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,48255.new.html#new

Could you do the honours please Candy?  Thanks sweetheart....


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I really appreciate this Molly, you are fab, will read your post later, just thought I would chcek and see if any new threads need doing, b4 i make some dinner, DH is working late in London, just got the little man down who was over tired but had a fab day C x


----------

